# Made with pride by your local Elecrishun



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Saw this honey today browsing ads for parts.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=24567253&cat=635&lpid=14&search=&ad_cid=9 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> Saw this honey today browsing ads for parts.
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=24567253&cat=635&lpid=14&search=&ad_cid=9 :laughing::laughing:


That's funny...:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Harry whats under that "Kathleen" tab? Is that p0rn?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Whats wrong? He has a blue box and green tape, so it must be okay!:thumbsup:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's ten bucks and it works fine. Geez you guys are critical...


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Not to mention it has 3 ground wires. How much safer can you get?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

madrone48 said:


> Not to mention it has 3 ground wires. How much safer can you get?


 When you have one dedicated wire, it's an isolated ground. But *three* ground wires becomes a supercalifragilistic ground. Much better.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

$10 worth of parts i bet


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

It's green! Should sell like hotcakes in California!!:thumbup:


----------

